# Umlaute in JavaFX GUI Strings



## MiMa (7. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,
ich lerne gerade GUI Programmierung mit JavaFX und in einem kleinenBeispiel kommt ein Umlaut bei einer Schaltfläche vor.

Den Text habe ich mit einer Escapesequenz geschrieben, aber leider funktioneirt das nicht.

Nachgeschlagen
http://javawiki.sowas.com/doku.php?id=java:unicode

Im Code habe ich die Schalftfläche so erzeugt

```
Button butHinzufuegen = new Button("Hinzuf\u00fcgen");
```

Habe \\ versucht, aber hat auch nicht geklappt.

Laut den Informationen sollte das doch so funktionieren???
Im Projekt steht das Encoding auch auf UTF-8.

Vielen Dank
Mi


----------



## javampir (7. Mrz 2016)

hast dus mal mit großbuchstabln probiert (also das f und das c groß) ? Sollte aber eigentlich keinen unterschied machen


----------



## MiMa (8. Mrz 2016)

Auch das funktioniert nicht ????!!!??
Habe das dann man in einem anderen Beispiel in Label ein gebracht und siehe da, es funktionierte ??
Dann habe ich das wieder geändert und in ein Button hineingeschrieben, gespeichert und RunFile in Netbeans.
Irgendwie scheint er die änderung nicht zu beachten??
Was ist denn da los? Liegt dasn an FX?
Bei normalen Java Projekten habe ich das Problem nicht?
Netbeans scheint nicht den aktuell geänderten Code zu compilieren und starten?

Mi


----------



## codeamateur (9. Mrz 2016)

Hast du es schon mit einer fxml Datei versucht? Denn die fxml-Datei fängt mit 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

an. Dort kannst die Umlaute und andere Sonderzeichen einfach so einfügen, ohne \\u00.


----------



## codeamateur (9. Mrz 2016)

Entschuldige, ich habe es herausgefunden. In JavaFX musst du 
	
	
	
	





```
Button butHinzufuegen = new Button("Hinzuf&#x00fc;gen");
```
 schreiben, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## dzim (10. Mrz 2016)

Warum schreibst du nicht einfach ein "Ü" rein??? Wenn du von Beginn an dafür sorgst, dass deine Files UTF-8 sind, Java unterstützt per default UTF-8 (du könntest z.B. also auch Variablen mit Umlauten haben - nicht dass ich das gut finde, aber es ist möglich).

#edit: und wenn, dann geht generell in FXML auch die HTML-Syntax, also würde auch ein &uuml; für ein kleines "ü" genügen.


----------

